# Need help converting server to project case



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Palmdale Haunter said:


> Thanks for the guidance.
> I did the unthinkable. I removed all the boards ecxcept the power supply board.
> The board has 3 connectors on it the only one that shut the power supplies down when disconnected was the 24 pin connector.
> View attachment 148106
> ...


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Here is a video I used to help me before. Hope this helps! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2oSFpKh_Uw*


----------

